# Brute force timing issue



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

I put my front cyl in time with no prob but on the rear cyl when i put the guide in its tight up against the cam chain almost like it should sit deeper into the engine. Any info?


----------



## crwBrute7504x4I (Oct 26, 2011)

I remember those being a pain you just have to keep playing with them and I'm pretty sure you have to time the rear cylinder then turn the crank counter clockwise and time the front it may not matter but that's what all my info said when I did mine.


. Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

Yea i got my timing right. Just seems like the guide should go farther down than it is. I just want to make sure 100% its right before i start it. If you took both rocker covers off you can barely touch the guide on the front cyl. But on the rear cyl the guide come all the way up almost to the top of the head


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

the removable guides are identical ,but if you look they both have a (f) & (r) on the tabs that fit in the cylinder notch


----------



## blackmax02 (Aug 27, 2012)

also, i timed the front cyl then turned it 270 degree and timed the rear cyl, does it matter which i timed first?


----------

